# Devil's Kitchen suggestions



## fiddlers25 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm planning to ride Devil's Kitchen in the Catskills. I don't know the area. Does anyone have suggestions on a reasonable place to park a few miles south or east of the climb? Something preferably near Saugerties, Woodstock or the Ashokan reservoir.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

fiddlers25 said:


> I'm planning to ride Devil's Kitchen in the Catskills. I don't know the area. Does anyone have suggestions on a reasonable place to park a few miles south or east of the climb? Something preferably near Saugerties, Woodstock or the Ashokan reservoir.


there's a small park in saugerties where hill st & partition st meet. the park has a nice swiming whole as it's ona creek that runs into the hudson the park has a small parking lot, you should be okay there for the day.

carefull on the platte cove rd.


----------



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not any sort of lawyer, but my assumption in New York state is that it's legal to park on most roads unless there's a specific sign restricting it -- or special situations like roads adjoining NY state Parks.

I climbed Platte Clove Rd lots of times several years ago, and I just found parking on some side road within a half-mile or mile of the bottom of the steep part. I sorta remember there also was a parking area near the top of the steep part, (? and maybe some spaces at various points in the midst of the steep part ?).

Seems like a long way to drive for just one climb. As long as you're in the area, might want to try Meads Mountain Rd just N of Woodstock. Could maybe use it as a warmup for Devil's Kitchen / Platte Clove Rd. I think Meads is a little closer if coming up the Thruway from the south.

If you knock off Devil's Kitchen fairly easily, maybe you'll want to try Glade Hill Rd (tougher and prettier) and some other climbs between it and the Thruway.

Ken


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*your loop*

from saugerties, platte cove trough windham and 23 east. in acra catch joseph chadderon past purling round top east of 32 back to saugerties


here's my harriman loop i did saturday

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/38266937










yes, the road before platte cove you can park, as i did some years ago and chilled w/my women under the bridge near the crik:thumbsup:


----------



## fiddlers25 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ken Roberts said:


> I'm not any sort of lawyer, but my assumption in New York state is that it's legal to park on most roads unless there's a specific sign restricting it -- or special situations like roads adjoining NY state Parks.
> 
> Seems like a long way to drive for just one climb. As long as you're in the area, might want to try Meads Mountain Rd just N of Woodstock. Could maybe use it as a warmup for Devil's Kitchen / Platte Clove Rd. I think Meads is a little closer if coming up the Thruway from the south.


good idea, i just put this together and hope to get up there in july: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/108002

re the parking thing i like to find a populated area like a shopping center or park like jkmacman suggested. seems a little safer than parking on any old road


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

Dude, you can park right at the bottom of the climb, just before the first "wall". View the area in google maps and when you zoom in you'll see Becker Rd. intersecting W. Saugerties Rd./Platt Clove Rd. Make a left onto Becker just before the road shoots up about 10% grade. There's a little parking space for about 5 cars along a fence for a hiking trail access pt.along the Plattekill Creek. Likely you may see a few cars already parked there and if it's on the weekend, the spaces may be taken. Go during the week if you can.

Take this with a grain of salt (you may be in better shape than me) but I basically DIE on this climb in a 39-28. Be warned, descending is almost as brutal (but a lot more fun) as climbing. My arms feel like jelly and they're pretty cramped by the time I reach the bottom. Keep your speed in check, you'll have to break hard on some nasty hairpin turns which can sneak up on you. Also, pavement is VERY POOR which isn't an issue so much when climbing but when breaking hard on the descent while you're being jarred and knocked around by ruts and loose stone, you can see why my arms are tired. I don't descend anymore because I looked at my rear Mich Pro 3 Race tire recently and the outside rubber layer was all chewed up to the threads. My best guess is this happened while having to brake hard on the bumpy jagged pavement.

The Mead Mtn.Road is also a great climb but I'd rate it a fair bit easier than Platt Clove. Not familiar with Glade Hill Rd. but I'll have to check it out someday.

Take what i say with a grain; this is my first full season but for me Platt Clove is the definition of "pure suffering." Have fun, man!!


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*irish alps*

i be spending some time in the catskills, and i mapped out a route in google. the javascript i used to convert to trimble dropped some weighpoint, but i'm looking at about 50 mile 3 hour ride, almost suited for my raleigh glacier mtb, but will try the trek 5600, although there's a bit of dirt and gravel in there







google map



> catch the last train to durham, and i'll meet you at the station


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is the route we took in the Tour of the Catskills.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42757471


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for sharing the loop. the loop went near my camper on hearts content, i am on joeseph chadderdon, i guess they omitted it for the safety of the peloton getting onto 23

do you have the loop through cornwallville to prattsville.

congrats on the race, seems pretty dam fast on these roads:thumbsup:

i'm going back up in a few days


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

jkmacman that Harriman loop looks great. Do you drive to Sloatsburg? Where do you leave your car? I would love to do that ride.


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

jkmacman said:


> thanks for sharing the loop. the loop went near my camper on hearts content, i am on joeseph chadderdon, i guess they omitted it for the safety of the peloton getting onto 23
> 
> do you have the loop through cornwallville to prattsville.
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the other stage that weekend:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42577636


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

ridingred said:


> jkmacman that Harriman loop looks great. Do you drive to Sloatsburg? Where do you leave your car? I would love to do that ride.


I was supposed to do that loop this past Sunday but it rained too much. I been parking at sloatsburg rr station on ths week end it seems to be ok.

I be in the catskills this week and tring to figure out what to do. There is a tri at frost valley and mtb racing at windham. I think I need mtb and road bike:thumbsup:

I almost wish I could convine my wife to drive the car from acra to cooperstown. I think some rides around hearts content on road bike and a run up to north lake campground.

Or the tour de catskills loop looks good. I like to check out the other days route f cornwallvile to pratsville also saw a cool road from frost valley up to woodland valley must be a dirt road as it passes near peakamoose. 20 years ago frost valley y hired me to scout out the roads for a bike map. I biked all over the catskills that summer.but the map never happened


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

climbingcue said:


> Here is the link to the other stage that weekend:
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42577636



thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------

